# kostenloser Webspace+Subdomain: PHP,SQL, Email (mit Catch-All)! Kennt wer einen?



## BigChicken (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

weiß net ob die Frage hier richtig ist.. aber ich bin schon länger auf der Suche   !
Brauche.. wie schon im Titel beschrieben nen WebSpace der PHP kann, MySQL wäre schön ist aber kein Muss, FTP-Zugriff.. und ganz wichtig (woran es auch bei den meisten Anbietern scheitert): ne Catch-All Email Adresse. Mir reicht da schon ne SubDomain aus.. aber irgendwie konnte ich mich auf den Seiten mit Catch-All nicht anmelden.. bzw. einige schreiben das es geht... aber da gibt es nichts.

Hm.. aber vielleicht kennt ja hier wer einen kostenlosen Anbieter.. den er schon getestet hat.. und wo das alles geht !

Danke schonmal...
                                  BigChicken


----------



## Fanthom (17. Dezember 2005)

Versuchs mal da: ---> Klicken

Webspace, FTP, MySQL, sollte eigendlich erstmal reichen...

Lang lebe die Freiheit,
Fanthom


----------



## DDSD (17. Dezember 2005)

Da kenne ich ein paar Freehoster:

http://www.funpic.de
http://www.cybton.com
http://www.cwcity.de
http://www.ksp-info.de
http://www.ohost.de (fast wie funpic, selbe Betreiber)
http://www.3hoster.de

edit: hab ein bisschen erweitert


----------

